# Native Code > برنامه نویسی با C > برنامه نویسی با Borland C++‎ Builder >  درخواست راهنمایی در مورد نوشتن یک برنامه ساده

## mehdi_khamar

سلام و عرض ادب خسته نباشید .
دوستان میخام یه برنامه بنویسم در Borland C++‎ که با وارد کردن یک عدد از سمت کاربر ( هر عددی باشه ) یک متن به صورت تصادفی (random) نمایش بده .
ممنون میشم راهنمایی کنید با تشکر فراوان . :لبخند گشاده!:  :قلب:

----------

